# Fuji Monochrome for RAW files?



## looks (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

I make a lot of pohotos with my Fuji X-t1 in b/w (monochrome) and I make allways fine & raw. When I importe the RAW files I will lost the b/w and I must go to edit-camera calibration and there I can select the profil "monochrome". This is not so easy by a lot of photos. 
I would like to select this in the importe modul, but there are not the camera calibration from Fuji. Is it possible to transfer this profiles into the import Modul under edit?

I hope somebody can help me

Thanks
Looks


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 1, 2017)

Create a preset with the Monochrome camera profile and specify that in import of your raw files.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 1, 2017)

Well, I have a plugin that I've been developing.... xLR reads the film simulation from Fuji raw files and then sets the matching Camera Calibration profile. You can also set a preset for each film simulation - so you might choose to add grain as well as set a certain profile. Set me a message if you feel like trying it.


----------



## looks (Feb 1, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Create a preset with the Monochrome camera profile and specify that in import of your raw files.


Hi Hal thanks for your help. This is it what I searching for. Greetings Looks


----------



## baxterbradford (Feb 1, 2017)

That sounds very interesting John. I have a bit of a fiddle importing jpg & raw, then manually going through the whole import using my presets for each film simulation to match up with the jpg version. Often there aren't many switches of 'film type' made, but automation sounds good. Does it only set Camera Calibration or is it possible to modify this with changes to vibrance, clarity & adding Pete Bridgwood's X-trans sharpen settings etc? e.g. for Velvia I'm reducing vibrance, with Provia I'm boosting it.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 1, 2017)

You select the images and then run a menu command which tells Lr to apply the CC profile matching the film simulation. But I also thought, what if I always want to do x y z to tweak the Velvia profile pics? So that's why I added the ability to tie a preset to each film simulation. Say you shot a mix of Velvia and Provia modes, the menu command would set the profiles and apply your Velvia and Provia presets too.


----------



## baxterbradford (Feb 2, 2017)

That sounds ideal John. Having something like that will encourage exploitation of the film types when shooting too. Normally it's a case of colour or B&W, ensure get basics of the shot when taking image then have to make decisions about film type or look when processing in LR. Things like Acros G or R changes can get lost unless back at the computer pretty quickly. I'll keep an eye out for your announcement.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 2, 2017)

This gives you an idea what it does. So the MakerNote and Value columns show the how raw file's data maps to the Adobe Profile, and then how each profile can have a preset.

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2017)

What a great idea. Can you do the same for other cameras too?


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 2, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Can you do the same for other cameras too?



To a certain extent. It depends on how the camera maker records its "film simulations" (Fuji) or "picture modes" (is that Nikon or Canonspeak?) and on how easily I can figure out the wrinkles. As you probably know, they all do it differently and aren't even consistent. For example, you may notice from my screenshot that Fuji seems to record some film simulations with the FilmMode maker note, others with Saturation. From examining other Fuji raw files, that mapping seems to apply to all models - but that may not be so. And that's just one camera maker.

I see the plugin as more applicable to the "mirrorless" cameras with electronic viewfinders (Fuji, Olympus, Sony?) because the picture mode is very much more integral to the picture taking process. Its results are what you see in the EVF, so you might switch between a Velvia look and Mono-Red without ever taking your eye from the viewfinder. In turn, this raises the expectations. You composed picture x with a red filter B&W treatment in mind as the intended final rendition, whereas with an optical viewfinder you're thinking more about a correct exposure that provides the latitude to make those creative decisions later. At least, that's my experience from a few months with an XT2 alongside my Nikons.

John


----------



## Fred Stephenson (Feb 2, 2017)

iPhone se camera is recognized by LR. Haven't tried my Sony or Nikon D100 yet. Sounds like a good project for today.


----------



## baxterbradford (Feb 2, 2017)

It's a great initiative John. I've looked at your website, but couldn't see it along with the existing plug-ins. Ability to choose preset for each film simulation is a real time saver. 
Agree with your comment about more suitable for mirrorless. The engagement you get with the electronic viewfinder means that the aesthetic is more commonly chosen during taking process, rather than when editing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> I see the plugin as more applicable to the "mirrorless" cameras with electronic viewfinders (Fuji, Olympus, Sony?) because the picture mode is very much more integral to the picture taking process.



I can provide Oly files if it helps.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 2, 2017)

Not for a while, Victoria. I have to get this one out of the door first!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2017)

No worries, just let me know when.


----------

